# Fireplace and Entertainment Cabinets



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thought I'd share the before and after pics of my holiday project. 

Here's what the room looked like before. I built this entertainment center about 8 years ago. Nothing to be proud of.









Here's the progress of the "after" It's got an electric fireplace with a hearth that I used glass mosiac tiles on, and all my electronics are behind the wooden doors. I'm using IR repeaters to hide the equipment that's "unsightly". :thumbsup:












































I'll take some more when I get home today. It's slightly updated with crown on the ceiling and (obviously) the Xmas decorations are down. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

added a few more to show the crown and the finish with door pulls.


























http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/scotttaylor72/3889eb2a.jpg


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. I really like this one. The fireplace really gives it a warm feeling. Very clean lines. Awesome work


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful transformation Taylor. Nice design. I like the fireplace too.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, fellas. It took a LONG time to figure out what I wanted to do here. There were countless sketchup drawings and hand sketches. 

A little more about the build of it. I'm huge into stereo equipment and surround sound... my wife is not. She didn't want electronics staring everyone in the face and besides the 60" TV, there's nary a trace of stereo equipment visible. There's a subwoofer nestled behind the fireplace that's ported through an opening behind the TV and the Bose Acoustimass speakers blend in very naturally on the second shelves. I've got a large center channel sitting in front of the TV on the mantle but it blends in pretty well and isn't TOOOO noticible. 

I put concrete backer board inside the fireplace juuuust in case. The electric fireplace has a 1500W heater, and given the space, I don't think it'd ever be an issue, but I took the "better safe..." approach and I'm glad I did. This way if I upgrade to a bigger one, I'll be covered. 

As for the "unfinished" crown on each of the cabinets. It's by design... kinda. Originally I was going to take the arch out of the alcove and add drywall to close it straight across. The crown that's missing would have been on the new ceiling. After looking at it a lot in photoshop and sketchup, I decided I liked the open-ness that the arch provides so I left it instead. I looked at the crown pieces that were already cut inward, ready to accept the missing piece and decided I liked it just the way it was. :thumbsup:

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with your reasoning concerning the arch. I think it looks great! The white color is much more inviting than the darker original entertainment center in my opinion. Well done !! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like the "after" much better.:yes: I see you changed the base moulding on the short walls to be a continuous one into the cabinets...nice choice. Very nice work.












 







.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I like the "after" much better.:yes: I see you changed the base moulding on the short walls to be a continuous one into the cabinets...nice choice. Very nice work.
> 
> .



yeah, I wasnt quite sold on it to be honest with you, but it's grown on me.  Thanks.


----------

